# *** Graphic picture *** POSSIBLE PROLAPSE



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 16, 2008)

My wife's rabbit Duchess has something wrong with her privates. 

We noticed she had some poop around her tail and decided togive her a bunny butt bath and discovered this.

Sheis eating,pooping,urinating and behavingnormally. She doesn't act like she is in any pain or discomfort.

Any idea on what it is?


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 16, 2008)

Could it be a vaginal or uterine prolapse? 

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Uro_gen_diseases/Mech_diseases/vaginal_proplapse.PDF

Just an idea as I have no experience with this at all. Only have experience with a kitten with a bowel prolapse.


----------



## ra7751 (Feb 17, 2008)

From the pic....looks like some type of prolapse to me. If so, that should be considered a life threatening emergency. If the tissue's blood supply gets cut off, the tissue will become necrotic and that will not be a good thing at all. In some prolapses, it is possible to "reinstall" the prolapse using a lubricant. The cause of the prolapse should be corrected. Sometimes there is a weak spot...like a hernia..that can be surgically tacked. Sometimes an intestinal prolapse is a digestive system issue.

Randy


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you both so much! We will get her to our rabbit savy vet asap!I will let give an update as soon as I have one.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, looks like prolapse. I've seen sheep do that.

I hope she does ok :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 17, 2008)

ray:for Duchess. Please let us know how she gets on

Jan


----------



## 12354somebunny (Feb 17, 2008)

poor Duchess  she's in our thoughts and prayers.. hope she'll be alright ray:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 17, 2008)

Poor Duchess, I hope she's ok... ray:

Just out fof curiousity, what's a prolapse?


----------



## ra7751 (Feb 17, 2008)

A prolapse is when something that should be inside the body exits the body. Hamsters are very prone to intestinal prolapse. If they aren't fed properly and have to strain to poop, their intestines will exit the body. It is something like a hernia. If caught early, a skilled vet can "reinstall" the prolapse using a lubricant and many times something like a popsicle stick. Some cases require a surgical tack to hold the tissue in place. Some animals are prone to vaginal prolapse during a difficult birth. If not prompty corrected, the prolapsed tissue will become cut off from it's blood supply and that tissue will die. That usually requires an animal to be euthanized. It's not a pretty sight at all.

Randy


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 17, 2008)

How is your bunny girl doing today?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 17, 2008)

She is as normal as can be, you would never know there was anything wrong with her.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 17, 2008)

Did you take her to the vet or did it just retract on its own?

Keep an eye on it if it's the latter cause it will most likely happen again.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 17, 2008)

She goes to the vet tomorrow. It looks about the same, but not as red.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Aww good luck, that looks so painful .


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 19, 2008)

:woohooGood news from the vet this morning. Dutchy does not have a prolapse but a urinary infection. I am relieved that it was an infection and not the prolapse. I was afraid if it was aprolapse it could have taken a sudden turn for the worst and Dutchy might be at the rainbow bridge.

What was stuck on her privates was some dried urine and fur.

She will be on antibiotics for a few days and the vet is confident she will recover quickly.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 19, 2008)

Great! I hope she's feeling better now! Sounds like someone is going to need lots of extra water in the future!


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 19, 2008)

That's a huge relief. I am happy for you and Duchess.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 19, 2008)

What a relief . I'm so pleased for you all.

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Great! I hope she's feeling better now! Sounds like someone is going to need lots of extra water in the future!



I make sure her water bottle is always full, maybeDutchy would prefer bottled water? They say cranberry juice is good for preventing urinary problems. Can you give a rabbit cranberry juice?


----------



## naturestee (Feb 19, 2008)

Try giving her a water bowl- many rabbits will drink more from bowls. You could give her a little bit of 100% pure cranberry juice, or give her fresh or fresh-frozen cranberries. My buns get a few frozen cranberries a week. 

I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 19, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Try giving her a water bowl- many rabbits will drink more from bowls. You could give her a little bit of 100% pure cranberry juice, or give her fresh or fresh-frozen cranberries. My buns get a few frozen cranberries a week.
> 
> I hope she feels better soon!


Thanks, How many ounces of juice would you recommend for a 4 pound rabbit?


----------



## naturestee (Feb 19, 2008)

Haven't got a clue. Maybe a 2-3 tablespoons? It still has natural sugar so you don't want to overdo it. And put it in a separate bowl in case she doesn't like it, and so you don't contaminate the water bottle (stuff feeds on sugars, like mold).


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here is an update on Ms. Dutchess. The oral baytrill seems to be working, the icky around her privates is slowly disappearing. When she gets her medicine, the vet also told us to put some petroleum jelly on her privates to keep things from getting dried out.

She has been the best bunny for taking her medicine. This oral baytril does not smell thegood and I can't imagine what it must taste like.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 27, 2008)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> This oral baytril does not smell thegood and I can't imagine what it must taste like.



It's nasty! I've had to hold down the rats and give them oral Baytril and SOME HOW....not sure how....I got a tiny dab in my mouth.

Believe me....fighting with a rat over medicine is war.



Glad Dutchess is doing well :biggrin2:!


----------

